# Action Center Pop-up



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I am getting the following pop-up message in the bottom right hand corner of my desk-top screen... 
I am using Windows 8.1. Is this a scam?

*1 important message

Click here to enter your most recent password (important)

Open Action Center*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

No. That's where system messages are displayed.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Nevada said:


> No. That's where system messages are displayed.


True, but I don't think I've ever seen a system message give the below direction. That's what would make me pause.



Jeffery said:


> Click here to enter your most recent password (important)
> 
> [/B]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sharkerbaby said:


> True, but I don't think I've ever seen a system message give the below direction. That's what would make me pause.


Sounds like malware alright. Is the message also in the action center, or only in the pop-up?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If it pops up again see if you can mouse over it and se the link, Don't click it


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Wher do I find the Action Center? I have Windows 8.1.


----------

